# G'day from Australia!



## rockin26 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello fellow MAC addicts!

I must say I am mighty impressed with this website and thrilled to find a place with like minded addicts like myself.

I am very new to the MAC game but my collection is building with gusto and my bank balance is looking very sad. It's a shame that MAC in Australia is literally double the price to what it is in the states, so it makes the building process slower but I've managed to find some great websites where I've gotten some real bargains. I've also been playing with some Napoleon Perdis items which are fantastic as well so if you're looking at something to extend your collection I rate his stuff, so give it a try!

Anyway I look forward to learning heaps from everyone here and hopefully putting in my 2 cents every now and then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheers!

Robyn


----------



## anita22 (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome neighbour!

I share your pain re the prices in Aussie - it's just as bad in New Zealand, believe me! If you're serious about building your MAC collection,  try ordering from the US MAC website (or other MAC stockists like Nordstroms) and using a parcel forwarding service to get your parcel to Australia. I highly recommend Fiona at Shopaholiques - she's awesome!

cheers
Anita


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Anita! I'll be sure to check that out. I didn't realise the US MAC site posted to Australia so I'll definately be hitting that site up too.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Ello Matey!!! ehe


----------



## anita22 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Anita! I'll be sure to check that out. I didn't realise the US MAC site posted to Australia so I'll definately be hitting that site up too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Robyn. Sorry, I guess I confused you, that wasn't my intention! The US MAC site (or Nordstrom, whichever) does not post to Australia - when you order from them, you enter the address of your parcel forwarder as your delivery addess (this will be a U.S. address). The forwarder then sends the parcel on to you. Just thought I'd clarify! There is a fee for the forwarding, but if you order enough stuff it pays for itself. I tend to just hold out on buying MAC for as long as I can, and then do a big order every few months so I can save money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi fellow Melbournian!! >_<


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Robyn!! And welcome from another aussie!!! You'll like it here I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you round the forums!


----------



## frocher (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Robyn!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad to have you here - beware, this site is addictive! ;-)


----------



## smh28 (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome! I am new to Specktra as well and since I have discovered this site in July I have been on here almost daily. There are so many great and helpful people on here. Enjoy!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello! Nice to meet someone from Australia! I might be moving to Melbourne or Sydney in January and I'm trying to stock up on MAC before I leave the states. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_Hello! Nice to meet someone from Australia! I might be moving to Melbourne or Sydney in January and I'm trying to stock up on MAC before I leave the states. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey there! 'm in Melb and I've been to Sydney too and depending on what you're looking for they're both great cities. Sydney is a bit more expensive on real estate than Melbourne and I love the shopping and food here so if you want anymore info from a local just send me a msg! I' more than happy to give you any info you need


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2008)

Helllllooooo!!!!


----------

